# Timothy Hay



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Hi- I was wondering if anyone else puts Timothy Hay in their hedgehog's cage? I was told to and have had in it my hedgie's cages for the past 5 years. They like to play in it, and will often carry it into their house and sleep in it. And one of my hedgies just ignores it,
It has never caused problems for me or my hedgehogs. But I was wondering if anyone else uses it? I started wondering about this after I realized that I was told to put a salt lick in my hedgehog's cages, but other people on here had never heard of that.
Does anyone know of any dangers of Timothy Hay or any reason I shouldn't have it in their cages any more?
Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you live in Quebec? Hay seems to be a Quebec thing. Personally, I don't see any advantages to hay. Hedgehogs don't eat hay, and as a bedding there is a risk of an eye poke plus it can bring in bugs. 

I've never heard of salt licks for hedgehogs. I have heard some pet stores recommend mineral blocks, but they aren't rodents and I'm not sure a hedgehog would even look at one.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

No, I'm in B.C. Never been to Quebec.
Thanks for your response. I'll look into it more.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Haha. That's bizarre. I thought hay was just Quebec. Of course I'm right next door to Quebec so probably why I hear it so much from there. :lol:


----------

